# Slower, older and smarter



## Silver (27/6/18)

This joke was sent to me today by my older brother 
Just sharing it here 
Enjoy

PS - tagging some of the aviation minded folk here too 
@Vaperite South Africa , @Moey_Ismail , @RayDeny 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




A Boeing 777 wide-body jetliner was lumbering along at 800km/hour at 33000 feet when a cocky F-16 fighter jet flashed by at Mach 2.

The F-16 pilot decided to show off. On his state of the art radio that is part of his state of the art 3D & million dollar headset, the F-16 youngster told the 777 pilot, “Hey Captain, watch this!”

He promptly went into a barrel roll, followed by a steep, unimaginable, vertical climb. He then finished with a sonic boom as he broke the sound barrier, as the F-16 screamed down at impossible G’s before levelling at almost sea level.

The F-16 pilot asked the 777 pilot what he thought of that?

The 777 pilot said, “That was truly impressive, but watch this!”

The 777 chugged along for about 5 minutes at the steady 800km/hour, and then the 777 pilot came back on and said, “What did you think of that?”

Puzzled, the cocky F-16 pilot asked, “What the heck did you do?”

The 777 pilot chuckled and said, "I stood up, stretched my legs, walked to the back, used the toilet, then got a cup of coffee and a cinnamon roll and secured a date for the next 3 nights in a five star hotel paid for by the company"

LESSON OF LIFE:

When you are young and foolish, speed and flash may seem like a good thing! When you get older and smarter, comfort and dullness is not such a bad thing!

It's called *S.O.S.*

*Slower, Older and Smarter!*

Dedicated to all my friends approaching S.O.S.

*...."Don't take life too seriously. No one gets out alive anyway."....*

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 12 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> "Don't take life too seriously. No one gets out alive anyway.".



Love this! Going to use it on my FB timeline!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (3/7/18)

Here's a story for you @Silver.
https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/oppositelock.kinja.com/favorite-sr-71-story-1079127041/amp

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Christos said:


> Here's a story for you @Silver.
> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/oppositelock.kinja.com/favorite-sr-71-story-1079127041/amp


I prefer my stories to have moving pictures and sounds thrown at me so I can fall asleep to them... But this was (weirdly) a really great read!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Christos said:


> Here's a story for you @Silver.
> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/oppositelock.kinja.com/favorite-sr-71-story-1079127041/amp



That is classic @Christos !
Hehe
1842 knots is blazingly fast! Wow!
Blackbird for the win !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/7/18)

Christos said:


> Here's a story for you @Silver.
> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/oppositelock.kinja.com/favorite-sr-71-story-1079127041/amp


Awesome story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (3/7/18)

Silver said:


> That is classic @Christos !
> Hehe
> 1842 knots is blazingly fast! Wow!
> Blackbird for the win !


Almost a kilometre per second. 3600kph. I know that co's I drive a Jimny...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

